# .22 rifle



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking for a range toy for up to 100 yards. What's a good quality rifle to get?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Henry Golden Boy. Mine is a blast!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a Henry Frontier, blue hex bbl and is very accurate.

Also, have a Remington 510 and is a tack driver at 50 yd.
My Marlin Mod 60's are accurate enough and are fun to shoot.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Anschutz or lithgow. Or get a nice 10/22


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Look at the CZ models: http://cz-usa.com/product-category/rifles/rimfire/

I have a 452 Trainer, it is a better rifle than I am a shooter.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

CZ 452. Incredible rifle for the money.


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Just bought this Browning SA 22 last week. Haven't shot it yet so I don't know how accurate she's gunna be. It sure is pretty though.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Worm Drowner said:


> Henry Golden Boy. Mine is a blast!


Yeah I have one too. The youth model is awesome points so well and like you said it's just a fun gun to shoot.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Good suggestions...check out the Savage B(bolt) and A(auto) while you're at it.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

Get a ruger 10/22 or a browning! my two favorites growing up


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

2nd the Browning. Always wanted one but could never quite swing it.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ruger 10/22 hands down. Good shooter. And the best aftermarket parts market for a rimfire .22 ever.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Can't go wrong with a 10/22. I enjoy the Marlin 60 as well.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

do you have a budget?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Browning is a sweet rifle and awesome shooter. the 10-22 is more fun than any of them. load the banana clips and get after it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

gman is also right about the aftermarket parts for a 10-22. they are endless!


----------



## AKMike (Dec 27, 2016)

Dawg said:


> Looking for a range toy for up to 100 yards. What's a good quality rifle to get?


If you got the scratch go CZ or Anschutz, I've had quite a bit of experience with both, if you want a good budget build go 10/22.

I have a 20" green mountain barrel and an old weaver 4x and I've put 5 rounds through a single hole at 50 and it looked like one shot. I've taken it out close to 200 and still was making hits on a smaller torso target.

I center drill 12 gauge hulls at 100 with federal blue box bulk ammo and have $220 in the rifle for the stock and barrel.

Savage also makes a good bull barrel bolt action 22 with a longer barrel that's lights out and cheap.

I've sold guns for multiple years and have experience shooting all sorts of stuff PM me if you got any questions.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

AKMike said:


> If you got the scratch go CZ or Anschutz, I've had quite a bit of experience with both, if you want a good budget build go 10/22.
> 
> I have a 20" green mountain barrel and an old weaver 4x and I've put 5 rounds through a single hole at 50 and it looked like one shot. I've taken it out close to 200 and still was making hits on a smaller torso target.
> 
> ...


Is the Green Mountain barrel on a 10/22?


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Cerveza said:


> Just bought this Browning SA 22 last week. Haven't shot it yet so I don't know how accurate she's gunna be. It sure is pretty though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have that same rifle, and love it!


----------



## AKMike (Dec 27, 2016)

jimk said:


> Is the Green Mountain barrel on a 10/22?


Yes sir, it came over sized and I hand fit it with emery cloth, just tight enough so I had to tap it in with a deadblow without risking splitting the receiver, best $100 I've spent. It's bone stock other than barrel/Boyd's stock. You can rapid fire on 3-4" steel hostage targets at 100yd even with the **** trigger.

As I said before I f money wasn't an option I'd definitely have a CZ 452 with a McMillian stock and some decent glass, or an Anschutz 64 MS R I've shot the 64 MS R quite a bit and I love them. This particular rifle has a 2oz trigger it's insane.

All in all I'm happy with my 10/22 I'd like a nice trigger though.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Look at the new 10/22 that looks like a little M1 Carbine. I think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

S&W MP 15-22......coolest gun i own


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

texastkikker said:


> S&W MP 15-22......coolest gun i own


This is true. I like that one and my gsg 22. Thats a mp5 clone for that know. The wife likes her 1022. I got her a thumb hole stock and was gonna do one of those green mountain barrels that AKmike was talking about but then the 22 lr ammo shortage happened and we kinda lost intrest.

Really like the high standard double nine pistol i got as well. Its one of the few that the whole cylinder comes out to load like a normal one vs the one at a time that most 22 pistols are


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

muney pit said:


> This is true. I like that one and my gsg 22. Thats a mp5 clone for that know. The wife likes her 1022. I got her a thumb hole stock and was gonna do one of those green mountain barrels that AKmike was talking about but then the 22 lr ammo shortage happened and we kinda lost intrest.
> 
> Really like the *high standard double nine pisto*l i got as well. Its one of the few that the whole cylinder comes out to load like a normal one vs the one at a time that most 22 pistols are


I've had a High Standard Double Nine with 9 1/2" bbl since the late '60's. I love it...the most accurate 22 revolver I have even after many rounds of rat-shot. If I could have only one 22 handgun, it would be my choice...not bad for $57.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a ruger model 77-.22 that has been a great little gun.

Very accurate.

Trying to delete rifle... wrong rifle in pic


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

muney pit said:


> This is true. I like that one and my gsg 22. Thats a mp5 clone for that know. The wife likes her 1022. I got her a thumb hole stock and was gonna do one of those green mountain barrels that AKmike was talking about but then the 22 lr ammo shortage happened and we kinda lost intrest.
> 
> Really like the high standard double nine pistol i got as well. Its one of the few that the whole cylinder comes out to load like a normal one vs the one at a time that most 22 pistols are


Just took a green mountain off my 10/22. Was pretty happy with it. Getting a threaded kidd barrel that is a little shorter.


----------

